# Orkney Day Trips from John O'Groats



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have started looking at our options forour 2013 tour of Scotland and would like to know if anyone has ever been on one of the day trips to the Orkneys from John O'Groats. We would have like to taken the MH over but the cost is a little prohibitive for a weeks stay, so we've been looking at this Maxi Day Tour as compromise.

http://www.jogferry.co.uk/getdoc/cc44c9ff-c84b-444c-972f-bbbb9a2ff7ec/Maxi.aspx

http://www.jogferry.co.uk/getdoc/bf653039-70a3-4e74-965a-9f371547332b/Puffin_Leaflet_2012-pdf.aspx

Is it asking too much to see all the places listed in the day. Our idea is to stay two nights at John's seperated by the day trip to the Orkney's before moving on in an anticlockwise direction.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> We have started looking at our options forour 2013 tour of Scotland and would like to know if anyone has ever been on one of the day trips to the Orkneys from John O'Groats. We would have like to taken the MH over but the cost is a little prohibitive for a weeks stay, so we've been looking at this Maxi Day Tour as compromise.
> 
> http://www.jogferry.co.uk/getdoc/cc44c9ff-c84b-444c-972f-bbbb9a2ff7ec/Maxi.aspx
> 
> ...


We did exactly as you propose, back in July. Thoroughly enjoyed the day. Good commentary by the coach driver. 
Go for it.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A friend of ours did something similar earlier this year. They did not want to take their MH across for the same reason you are saying and hired a private taxi for the day. They thoroughly enjoyed themselves and the driver just took them to where they wanted to go. I will try and find exact details to give you a choice of tours.

Enjoy

Dave


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

We had a trip round Scotland last summer and did the day trip. Well worth going, would like to go back for a more detailed look but it was an excellent day out. The coach driver was good too, he provided an informative and entertaining commentary.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We did the coach tour last year and was very impressed by the drivers knowledge. We also took our dog on the ferry and coach which was allowed. It was great.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The taxi company our friends used last summer was Bob's Taxis - 01856 876543. They highly recommend him, took them around for the day and then dropped them off in Kirkwall and they phoned him when they were ready for the trip back to the ferry terminal.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Go on >>this<< ferry, it is just along the pentland firth a few miles west of John a Groats, cheap as chips to get the van accross..

It wont break the bank :wink: .

ray.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> " the Orkneys from John O'Groats.".


A word to the wise - the locals won't forgive you if you continue to refer to their beautiful isles as "The Orkneys". I believe acceptable terms are "Orkney", "The Orkney Isles" or "The Orkney Islands". I believe that Shetlanders share similar views on the usage of "The Shetlands"!

I don't know about you but I have neither been to "The Channels" nor "The Westerns" but am led to believe that both sets of islands are beautiful.

I believe I recently saw a post from a member who lives in Orkney; perhaps he's/she could offer an opinion on the preferred terminology?

An earlier poster referred to the ferry close to JoG - at Gill's Bay. I have also used this ferry (it's very good) but, alas, cannot recall the associated costs.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

bigtwin said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > " the Orkneys from John O'Groats.".
> ...


Many thanks to all who responded, we may know rethink our plans and take the ferry from Gill Bay.

@BigTwin, no offence was intended.


----------

